# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Мотивация суицидентов.

## МаксимНазаров

Люди! В голову не приходит как можно свести с собой счеты с жизнью? А как же инстинкт самосохранения, а как же наша родня, дом, жизнь, к которым мы так привыкли? А где же стремление обустроить свою жизнь и наслаждаться ею? Неужели несчастья так затуманивают голову, что человек решается наложить на себя руки? Человек, чтобы стать действительно человеком, человеком с большой буквы должен пройти огонь воду и медные трубы. А никто из суицидентов не задумывался что на этом беспардонном поступке жизнь остановится где то посередине, а может быть и в начале? И человек не познает всех ее радостей, лишь из за того, что познал боль? 
Заметьте, все вышесказанное - сплошные вопросы! И только одно утвердительное предложение, да и то с философским оттенком. В самоубийстве могут быть только вопросы и ни одного ответа! Мы никогда не поймем этих несчастных людей, не оказавшись на их месте.
И порой,кажется, эмоции завладевают людьми! Кому в голову придет повеситься из за того, что бросил парень? Из за того что из института турнули. С мамой поссорился. Да мало ли что ? И сколько людей наложили на себя руки из - за тяжелой болезни, сухой статистике никогда не будет известно.

ЛЮДИ! ТАК БУДЕМ ЖЕ БЛАГОРАЗУМНЫМИ И НЕ ПОДДАВАТЬСЯ СОБЛАЗНАМ И НЕГАТИВУ! в НАШЕЙ ЖИЗНИ МИЛЛИОНЫ ЦВЕТОВ, НО, КАК НЕ ПРЕСКОРБНО, КТО-ТО ЗАМЕЧАЕТ ТОЛЬКО ЧЕРНЫЙ

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Спасибо капитан, мы об этом не знали!

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> Спасибо капитан, мы об этом не знали!


  А я рассчитывал что вы как нибудь необычно прокомментируете казалось бы очевидные вещи, и заодно разовьете тему.

----------


## [email protected]

И откуда вы доброхоты беретесь? Кто тебе дал право судить, хочет ли человек жить или нет, чт ты априори решил за всех что надо быть благоразумными блв бла бла и т.д. У всех мотивы разные, об этом в "историях" достаточно написано. Всех радостей жизни познать в любом случае не получиться. эх.. пристрелил бы хоть кто - нибудь что ли..не улице неожиданно в затылок с пары метров, чтобы и понять не успел нифига.. вот этого я хочу, а ты сиди и проповедуй дальше как все вокруг офигенно.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

я не понял, а что тема делает в этом разделе?
а отвечать даже нечего, глупый бред позитивщика.

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> я не понял, а что тема делает в этом разделе?
> а отвечать даже нечего, глупый бред позитивщика.


 Лучше быть позитивщиком, чем негативщиком. А потом становиться дурнопахнущей субстанцией из за своей глупости

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> И откуда вы доброхоты беретесь? Кто тебе дал право судить, хочет ли человек жить или нет, чт ты априори решил за всех что надо быть благоразумными блв бла бла и т.д. У всех мотивы разные, об этом в "историях" достаточно написано. Всех радостей жизни познать в любом случае не получиться. эх.. пристрелил бы хоть кто - нибудь что ли..не улице неожиданно в затылок с пары метров, чтобы и понять не успел нифига.. вот этого я хочу, а ты сиди и проповедуй дальше как все вокруг офигенно.


 Ничего офигенного нет. Это реальность. Которую мы кстати создаем. Если я тебе не угодил ( хотя никому и не собираюсь угождать) то давай начну проповедовать как все фигово и мол идите ребята вешайтесь, топитесь, застреливайтесь - это ведь ваш путь спасения!

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> проповедовать как все фигово и мол идите ребята вешайтесь, топитесь, застреливайтесь - это ведь ваш путь спасения!


  Проблема в том что в проповедях(какими бы они не были) никто не нуждается. Ибо на плечах находится голова которая в состоянии сама принимать решения, в том числе и по поводу засовывания ее в петлю.

----------


## МаксимНазаров

Mr Nullus вы слышали об эффекте бабочки? Правильно поставленная фраза и эффективная терапия моэет избавить человека от подобных навязчивых мыслей и повернуть его разрушительную энергию в позитивное русло

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Эффект бабочки гласит о глобальности и непредсказуемости событий, провоцируемых более мелкими событиями и связан с теорией хаоса. В психотерапии такие закидоны не актуальны, иначе людей бы и специальной теорией относительности  начали лечить.

----------


## Римма

Ну... поскольку тема называется все-таки "Мотивация суицидентов", то мотивация одна - бегство. От чего угодно - от себя, от боли,  из этого мира. Не берусь судить людей, которые бегут от чего-то.

Я знаю, как сложно жить в 15-20 лет, когда из теплой колыбели детства и наивности ("Все люди -добрые...") тебя выкидывает в мир, где сверстники стремятся самоутвердиться за счет более слабых или просто миролюбивых, где нет средств к существованию, нет личной жизни, да еще проблемы с родителями, у кого какие... И главное, все это как-то резко, внезапно, и что делать дальше, непонятно, и кажется, что так будет всегда. Примерно так у меня было. В это время начинаются депресии и часто творчество  :Smile: )

Ладно, ты как-то переживаешь этот период, находишь какую-то опору, цепляешься за что-то, чтобы выжить, жизнь мало-помалу налаживается - обычно самым мощным стимулом жить в это время бывает первая любовь или серьезное чувство. Все хорошо, и вот все рушится. У тебя уходит почва из-под ног. И ты не знаешь, как дальше жить. Добивает именно этот контраст между тем, как все было хорошо до и как катастрофически мрачно стало после.

И вот этот период самый опасный в плане суи. И может затянуться надолго, пока кто-то не вытащит тебя из него.

(Мне помогло осознание того, что я сильный человек и знаю об этом. Обидно будет, если весь мой потенциал пропадет из-за первого же серьезного потрясения по жизни. Да и закусило - первый удар под дых, меня берут на слабо, а я вот так запросто лапками кверху? Да черта с два... Надо достойно держать удары. Сколько их еще будет... Это просто урок. Первый, но не последний.)

Если это переживешь, дальше как-то проще. Начинаешь намного спокойнее ко всему относиться, учишься не строить планов и не загадывать на будущее, понимаешь, что в жизни всякое бывает и рассматриваешь жизнь как испытание. Постепенно учишься радоваться тому, что есть - простым радостям жизни, а не сокрушаться по поводу того, чего нет. 

И что самое важное - осознаешь, что все в твоих руках. Твоя жизнь принадлежит тебе. Ты уже не зависишь от родителей ни морально, ни материально, можешь жить сам и развиваться. Пожалуй, это лучшее время.

***

Много букв... а итог какой? Надо просто пережить тяжелые времена. Не факт, что они будут продолжаться всегда. Придет и радость, даже если сейчас кажется, что уже не выбраться из депрессии.

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> Ну... поскольку тема называется все-таки "Мотивация суицидентов", то мотивация одна - бегство. От чего угодно - от себя, от боли,  из этого мира. Не берусь судить людей, которые бегут от чего-то.
> 
> Я знаю, как сложно жить в 15-20 лет, когда из теплой колыбели детства и наивности ("Все люди -добрые...") тебя выкидывает в мир, где сверстники стремятся самоутвердиться за счет более слабых или просто миролюбивых, где нет средств к существованию, нет личной жизни, да еще проблемы с родителями, у кого какие... И главное, все это как-то резко, внезапно, и что делать дальше, непонятно, и кажется, что так будет всегда. Примерно так у меня было. В это время начинаются депресии и часто творчество )
> 
> Ладно, ты как-то переживаешь этот период, находишь какую-то опору, цепляешься за что-то, чтобы выжить, жизнь мало-помалу налаживается - обычно самым мощным стимулом жить в это время бывает первая любовь или серьезное чувство. Все хорошо, и вот все рушится. У тебя уходит почва из-под ног. И ты не знаешь, как дальше жить. Добивает именно этот контраст между тем, как все было хорошо до и как катастрофически мрачно стало после.
> 
> И вот этот период самый опасный в плане суи. И может затянуться надолго, пока кто-то не вытащит тебя из него.
> 
> (Мне помогло осознание того, что я сильный человек и знаю об этом. Обидно будет, если весь мой потенциал пропадет из-за первого же серьезного потрясения по жизни. Да и закусило - первый удар под дых, меня берут на слабо, а я вот так запросто лапками кверху? Да черта с два... Надо достойно держать удары. Сколько их еще будет... Это просто урок. Первый, но не последний.)
> ...


 Да уж....Мир жесток, но стремится изменить весь мир, что вокруш тебя - один в поле не воин. Более того создать команду единомышленников еще более сложно. Найти тяжелее чем потерять. Как репутацию. Зарабатываешь ее всю жизнь , а теряешь во мгновение ока из за непонятно чего, из за причины, а может быть из за собственной глупости.

То же смое с жизнью. мы соверщенствуем себя, развиваемся, познаем мир, живем,  правда не каждый знает ради чего. Жизнь того стоит чтобы получать испытания и пробиваться сквозь тернии к звездам. Что нас там ждет - неизвестно, потому что оттуда никто не возвращался. А может не стоит рисковать и жить. Просто жить. Ведь если у тебя ничего нет, есть жизнь, в которой есть все.

Вы молодец, Римма, что в подростковом возрасте оказались благоразумной, не смотря на то, что гормоны кипели и земля потерялась из под ног.Никогда не пойму людей, желающих свести счеты с собой, пока сам таким не стану.

Римма. Слышали ли когда нибудь притчу об  ученике лучного мастера? Смысл таков:
Ученик 2 года учился у мастера. Стоял от рассвета до заката с самым тяжелым и профессиональным луком, напрягнув тетиву. Цель была очень маленькой и далекой.
Мастер спраивает : что ты видишь? - я вижу цель, подставку, небо, лес, поле, птиц.
Прошло еще 2 года изнурительных тренировок. Мастер опять задается таким же вопросом. Ответ :  я вижу мишень, подставку, небо. Тренировки продолжилист даоьше. Через 2 года то же самое повторилось. ЧТо ты видишь? - Вижу мишень. Стреляй!....Выстрел пришелся прямо в яблочко.

Мораль сей басни такова: подготовленный и целеустремленный человек, какой бы сложной и тягостной жизнью не обладал, будет идти вперед напролом к своей цели, потому что это звезда пленительного счастья.

Я согласен с вами. Надо только пережить. Перетерпеть. И знать, что страницы уйдут в прошлое и время вылечит.
И не забывать что есть цель в жизни и просто сама жизнь, которую ни на что не променяешь!

----------


## Римма

> ТЖизнь того стоит чтобы получать испытания и пробиваться сквозь тернии к звездам. Что нас там ждет - неизвестно, потому что оттуда никто не возвращался. А может не стоит рисковать и жить. Просто жить.


 100% согласна. Жизнь - это уйма нереализованных возможностей, большой потенциал. Как огромный игровой мир. 




> Вы молодец, Римма, что в подростковом возрасте оказались благоразумной, не смотря на то, что гормоны кипели и земля потерялась из под ног.Никогда не пойму людей, желающих свести счеты с собой, пока сам таким не стану.


 Не, это было года в 24, когда разводилась с первым мужем...  :Smile: )
Попыток не было, была четкая навязчивая мысль, но потом я поняла, насколько это неправильно.

Притча интересная! Подобную слышала когда-то... Что могу сказать - кто-то видит цель, а кто-то плывет по течению, действует так, как подсказывает интуиция (я отношусь ко второму типу, наверное...), у каждого свой путь. Но главное - не сдаваться.

Мне понравилось чье-то выражение, уже мелькавшее на этом форуме:

"Неудача - это не когда ты упал. А когда ты не можешь подняться".

Падают все. Это нормально. Но когда ты в критической ситуации не расклеиваешься, а проявляешь силу воли и живешь дальше - ты вырабатываешь свой стержень. Прокачиваешься. Поднимаешься на уровень выше. И не променяешь эту силу ни на что другое. Ведь это многого стоит...

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Да уж....Мир жесток, но стремится изменить весь мир, что вокруг тебя - один в поле не воин. Более того создать команду единомышленников еще более сложно.


   Интересно, а что именно вы бы хотели поменять в этом мире?

----------


## dotosh

> так чего ж ты тогда тут усираешься. тебя тоже никто не понимает.


 А может чел и хочет таким стать,чтобы понять.Причем судя по "долгожителям" форума первое что можно понять,что даже суицид - это не всегда смертельно :Smile: .А что может измениться, так это настроение и состояние,тому иллюстрация "перекованные" суицидники,которые прямо заявляют,что Гамлетовский вопрос "быть или не быть" уже больше для них не вопрос.Тем не менее они продолжают "пастись" на этом форуме,надо полагать из чистого альтруизма :Smile: .Сорри,если моя ирония (и чего греха таить,самоирония) показалась кому-то неуместной.

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> Интересно, а что именно вы бы хотели поменять в этом мире?


 Мир объективен. А каждый человек субъективен и по своему. Видение мира искажается под призмой субъективизма. В себе я поменял то что считаю нужным.

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> А может чел и хочет таким стать,чтобы понять.Причем судя по "долгожителям" форума первое что можно понять,что даже суицид - это не всегда смертельно.А что может измениться, так это настроение и состояние,тому иллюстрация "перекованные" суицидники,которые прямо заявляют,что Гамлетовский вопрос "быть или не быть" уже больше для них не вопрос.Тем не менее они продолжают "пастись" на этом форуме,надо полагать из чистого альтруизма.Сорри,если моя ирония (и чего греха таить,самоирония) показалась кому-то неуместной.


 Нет, таким я не хочу стать. После суицида сознание и взгляд на вещи меняется, вот поэтому самоубийцы меня не понимают. Или не хотят понять.

Самое инфантильное решение проблемы - уход от нее. Смертью ничто не исправить.

----------


## Чёртпобери

как это ничего не исправить??.. да хватит тебе..сиуцид это возможность предложить миру жизнь но без тебя... кому то может и станет что то ясно.. а вообще мой тебесовет не суйся  со своими заповедями в чужой монастырь.. и ещё.. кричать тут на всех углах что суи это глупо - бесперспективнячок..потому что человек который хочет умереть он не сидит и не рассуждает с такими как ты это..он идёт и делает... а тут скорее люди которые пытаются принять для себя конкретное решение..жить или не жить.. и тут находят людей со схожими мыслями и отношением к жизни..хочешь помочь людям?зарегестрируйся на сайте волонтёров..и попробуй ка детям инвалидам потерявшим всё рассказать свои сказочки про прекрасную, сверкающую возможностями и радостью жизнь.. удачи.

----------


## Чёртпобери

я не в коей мере не хотела тебя обидеть Максим Назаров, но просто пойми люди которые хотят и думают о чём то что тебе не понять не нуждаются в твоих советах.. именно в тех которые ты даёшь...

----------


## Black Angel

Уважаемый топик статер, вы со своей жизнерадостностью попали на форум, немного не той тематики  :Smile:

----------


## dotosh

> Лучше быть позитивщиком, чем негативщиком. А потом становиться дурнопахнущей субстанцией из за своей глупости


 Банальное самоутверждение.Ничего нового.Как скучно все.Вспомнилось из литературы:Одного уважаемого философа местного масштаба попросили написать статью в местный листок,с названием что-то типа "Трезвость-норма жизни".Он сказал,что не видит в этом смысла,потому что листок читают одни трезвенники,чтобы лишний раз утвердиться в своем образе жизни.А если даже,добавил он,каким то чудом эта статья попадется на глаза алкоголику(или пьянице),ну,например,он селедку завернет в газету и случайно прочитает,то первое что он сделает,узнав,что он "неправильно" живет,так это напьется с горя.
Как там у Цоя:
   "А я смеюсь,хоть мне и не всегда смешно,
    И очень злюсь,когда мне говорят,что жить вот так как я сейчас живу, нельзя.
    Но почему?Ведь я живу.На это не ответить никому."
И припев:
"Мои друзья всегда идут по жизни маршем 
  И остановки только у пивных ларькооов" 
Однако,дружба между позитивщиками и негативщиками возможна.
Это напоминает мне студенческие годы.

----------


## Lightyear

> Уважаемый топик статер, вы со своей жизнерадостностью попали на форум, немного не той тематики


 Я тоже здесь оказалась случайно, но теперь около месяца не могу отсюда вылезти-так мне стало стремно! Вот и пытаюсь вычитать: что же такого сделали, или наоборот, не сделали в свое время родители, чтобы люди говорили в 15 лет, что им скучно жить?! я еще понимаю проблемы, кажущиеся неразрешимыми в этом возрасте/несчастная любовь, первые настоящие разочарования/, но мысли о суициде потомуШта скучно и ничего не интересно?... Но это одна часть форума, а ведь сколько народу постарше и еще загадочней: глубоко философские изыскания об определении суицида как о свободе выбора, о личном праве каждого... Я совершено ничего не иронизирую, никого не хочу обидеть- я пытаюсь понять как можно одновременно настолько не любить себя, не видеть в себе личность, но при этом быть абсолютным эгоистом, зацикливаясь исключительно на себе, своих переживаниях, эмоциях...
Вот, иногда и по таким причинам попадают на этот форум.

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> Я тоже здесь оказалась случайно, но теперь около месяца не могу отсюда вылезти-так мне стало стремно! Вот и пытаюсь вычитать: что же такого сделали, или наоборот, не сделали в свое время родители, чтобы люди говорили в 15 лет, что им скучно жить?! я еще понимаю проблемы, кажущиеся неразрешимыми в этом возрасте/несчастная любовь, первые настоящие разочарования/, но мысли о суициде потомуШта скучно и ничего не интересно?... Но это одна часть форума, а ведь сколько народу постарше и еще загадочней: глубоко философские изыскания об определении суицида как о свободе выбора, о личном праве каждого... Я совершено ничего не иронизирую, никого не хочу обидеть- я пытаюсь понять как можно одновременно настолько не любить себя, не видеть в себе личность, но при этом быть абсолютным эгоистом, зацикливаясь исключительно на себе, своих переживаниях, эмоциях...
> Вот, иногда и по таким причинам попадают на этот форум.


 Зря вы так рубите с плеча. Я бы вам посоветовал быть поосторожней в своих высказываниях. Вы не настолько знаете меня чтобы судить кто я и чтоя

У меня кстати довольно широкий круг интеерсов, общение со сверстниками. Есть правда проблемы со старшии, но это все ерунда. 

А попал на этот форум я по причине добровольного ухода из жизни дальней родственницы. Вряд ли я сильно горевал по этому поводу. А сколько еще людей таких, которым нужно протянуть руку помощи.

Я всего навсего тороплюсь жить, чтобы к старости жить в чистой совести,  гармонии и удовлетворении

----------


## Taliesin

При всех тех сложностях, с которыми сталкивался ряд посетителей этого форума, наше общество, в целом, слишком гуманно. Особенно в историческом и биологическом(по сравнению с животным миром) контекстах. И так уж случилось, что  мы лишены тех механизмов отбора, которые вырабатывались миллионы лет эволюции, и даже тех, что присутствовали в ранних человеческих сообществах. Часть из них потеряли смысл, часть - преобразились до неузнаваемости или заменены искусственно созданными. 
    Особенно важное значение приобрела психологическая приспособляемость. Сейчас уже почти не имеет значения, насколько ты силен или быстр. Время разума _еще_ не пришло. Важно только одно - насколько ты адаптирован к обществу.
    Оно несправедливо, доставляет боль, угнетает психику, бросает вызовы, на которые не всегда есть чем ответить, навязывает шаблоны межличностных отношений и противоестественные критерии успешности. При этом, реальные критерии успешности в нем в большинстве случаев не соответствуют внушаемым с помошью воспитания, общественного мнения итд. Абсолютное большинство адаптируется. Но для части людей такая адаптация невозможна или нежелаема, противоречит интуитивным убеждениям, внутреннему "я". Отсюда проистекает один из корней преступности, но, кроме того, это дает широкий спектр мотивов суицида. 
Многие мотивы суицида: неуспешность, непонимание, обида, месть, несчастная любовь...  сводятся к *БАЗОВОМУ: социальной дисадаптации и, как следствие - психологическому надлому.* 
    Это не говорит о тех, кто руководствовался ими для самоубийства, как о плохих или слабых. Они ммм... "не соответствовали". Альтернативой для них, впрочем, является попытка адаптации(1) или существование вне неприемлимых общественных связей и институтов(2). Преступники, бродяги, асоциалы - те, кто предпочли №2. Те, для кого вариант №1 подошел, очевидно, не соответствовали критерию. Это т.н. "ложные" суициды. Те, кто не сумел - или возвращаются на исходную или "зомбируются" одним из многочисленных способов. Их существование бесполезно для окружающих и болезненно для них самих.

Кстати, именно социальная дисадаптация является основой негативного общественного мнения о самоубийцах. Люди чувствуют в них "инаковость" и отсутствие привычных сдерживающих факторов. Вы же не думали, что эта "забота" от доброты душевной?

Отдельно я бы упомянул психические заболевания и "объективный" критерий. 
Психические заболевания - имхо являются предпосылкой как для возникновения вышеупомянутого "базового" мотива, так и "объективной" основой для принятия решения о самоубийстве. 

Под "объективной" причиной я имею ввиду такие обстоятельства, при которых дальнейшая самореализация человека становится невозможна,  или продолжение его жизни перечеркивает достигнутые ранее успехи без возможности их повторить или превзойти. Мы все живем ради чего-то. Иногда мы можем это сформулировать, иногда - нет. Став чуть более, чем животным, мы обрели возможность иметь смысл, искать его, выбирать, менять. И решать,  что достойно того, чтобы жить, а что - нет. И решать, когда уйти, чтобы не существовать впустую.

Итого: вижу триаду объектвных, психологических и социальных факторов.

Опираясь на нее, я и пришел к тому что самоубийство - одно из решений, которое мне следует всерьез рассмотреть. Но об этом может как-то в личной теме...

----------


## Lightyear

> Зря вы так рубите с плеча. Я бы вам посоветовал быть поосторожней в своих высказываниях. Вы не настолько знаете меня чтобы судить кто я и чтоя
> 
> У меня кстати довольно широкий круг интеерсов, общение со сверстниками. Есть правда проблемы со старшии, но это все ерунда. 
> 
> А попал на этот форум я по причине добровольного ухода из жизни дальней родственницы. Вряд ли я сильно горевал по этому поводу. А сколько еще людей таких, которым нужно протянуть руку помощи.
> 
> Я всего навсего тороплюсь жить, чтобы к старости жить в чистой совести,  гармонии и удовлетворении


 Вы меня не поняли. Я же вначале привела цитату, на которую отвечала. Как раз Ваша позиция мне наиболее понятна и с Вашими рассуждениями я тоже отчасти согласна. Размышлять о причинах, которые приводят людей к суициду, и искать поводы для его осуществления-это две большие разницы.

----------


## Irene

> Вы меня не поняли.


 Он наверное, нечаянно просто не ту цитату привел. Похоже, он отвечал Black Angel

----------


## sora

еще один праповедник... 
если уж выразиться проще дабы не разводить холивар. 
Каждый делает что хочет. На остальное плевать.

----------


## Irene

Несколько дней назад этот пост читала, и ничего. А сегодня почему-то захотелось ответить. Настроение поменялось)) И человеку хочется помочь - не понимает ведь))



> но мысли о суициде потомуШта скучно и ничего не интересно?...


 Это депрессия.  Как бы Вам объяснить... Депрессия - это не банальное плохое настроение, и здесь не поможет совет употреблять бананы и шоколад в больших количествах, а в перерывах между этим достойным занятием бегать на лыжах.  Человек, подверженный депрессии просто не способен на такие подвиги - ни морально, ни физически. 



> Но это одна часть форума, а ведь сколько народу постарше и еще загадочней: глубоко философские изыскания об определении суицида как о свободе выбора, о личном праве каждого...


 А что здесь загадочного? Попробую догадаться - загадочно, если человек говорит о свободе выбора - человек не имеет права выбора - человек обязан - человек кому-то должен?



> я пытаюсь понять как можно одновременно настолько не любить себя, не видеть в себе личность, но при этом быть абсолютным эгоистом, зацикливаясь исключительно на себе, своих переживаниях, эмоциях...


 Значит,  все-таки должен... Государству? Богу? Окружению? Скорее всего, имеется ввиду третье. Окружающие тебя ведь любят и поэтому ты ДОЛЖЕН жить, хотя тебе это доставляет мучения - но лишь бы окружающим было спокойно и они могли бы продолжать свое умиротворенное существование. А не кажется, что это ЭГОИЗМ со стороны окружающих?

----------


## Lightyear

> Несколько дней назад этот пост читала, и ничего. А сегодня почему-то захотелось ответить. Настроение поменялось)) И человеку хочется помочь - не понимает ведь))


 Но ведь депрессия не возникает из ниоткуда... У депрессии должны быть определенные причины/если речь не идет о психических заболеваниях/. И мне кажется, что причины - в пустоте, а на месте пустоты всегда что-то заводится. Имеется ввиду пустота внутри, которую человек ничем не старается заполнить.Ведь намного легче заниматься самоколупанием, саможалением, чем попытаться занять свою душу чем-то и "заставить ее трудиться". Нет ничего проще, чем спрыгнуть на пару дней с инета и посмотреть хотя-бы телевизор: сейчас, накануне Дня Победы, когда много докум. фильмов про войну, и сравнить свои, часто надуманные/возрастные, "неразрешимые"/ проблемы с проблемами наших дедушек и бабушек во время войны. А насчет должен или не должен... Мы ведь не появляемся в этом мире по своему желанию, логично предположить, что зачем-то мы здесь нужны,какое же право мы имеем уходить по своему желанию?
А насчет долга перед кем-либо, то каждый человек волен, конечно, определять это для себя самостоятельно. У меня это совершенно не вызывает дискомфорта, я точно знаю, что ДОЛЖНА своим детям:я их родила, я за них в ответе, я должна сделать так, чтобы у них в головах никогда не образовалась пустота/депрессии, фобии и т.д./, ДОЛЖНА родителям, не  за то, что меня родили, а за то, что любят и понимают-мне не придет в голову мысль заставлять их страдать. Вот, в принципе, и все. Больше никому ничего не считаю должной. А если человек свободен от всех обязательств, чувств, ни к кому не привязан, то и сам никому не нужен. Только вот не надо говорить в этом случае, что "мир настроен враждебно и никто не понимает", мы притягивам к себе те ситуации и тех людей, на которые заслуживаем.

----------


## Хрущев Н.С.

> . И мне кажется, что причины - в пустоте, а на месте пустоты всегда что-то заводится. Имеется ввиду пустота внутри, которую человек ничем не старается заполнить.Ведь намного легче заниматься самоколупанием, саможалением, чем попытаться занять свою душу чем-то и "заставить ее трудиться".


 Совершенно верно мыслишь деточка. Так оно практически и есть на самом деле. 


Я бы добавил, что всему виной - лень. Лень людей сделать что то, преодолевать трудности для достижения чего либо. Искать интересы, цели, и прочее. 
Ведь действительно сидеть денно и нощно в сети, жуя сопельки намного проще, да и авось кто-нибудь да пожалеет.
Да и для многих такой образ жизни стал естественным, так что появляется еще фактор страха и неожиданности. Ведь действительно страшно вылезти из своей скорлупы после долголетнего сидения и попасть в бурный, красочный, хаотичный , успевший уже стать "чужим" мир.

----------


## 999

"Ленью" можно назвать очень многие проявления.
Например, можно спокойно созерцать жизнь, ни к чему глобальному не стремиться и при этом совершенно не думать о су. Если присмотреться, то очень многие так и живут и вполне довольны жизнью.
Или слабая энергетика, изначально не все могут жить в плотном жизненном ритме, они выбирают что-то более спокойное и продолжают любить жизнь.
Или действительно, некая пустота, заполняемая алкоголем, тем не менее многие предпочитают бомжевать, чем убиться.
А другие, наоборот, энергичные, деятельные, и некогда успешные предпочитают пустить пулю в висок, но избежать бесчестия.
Все люди разные и причины у всех разные. Изменить себя крайне сложно, если вообще возможно, скорее человек меняется со временем, чем по своему желанию. А те, кто говорит " я изменил себя", попробуйте для начала изменить почерк.
"Это вырезано в наших ладонях, это сказано в звездах небес..." (БГ)

----------


## Helena

http://www.pobedish.ru

----------


## Unkle33

> А как же инстинкт самосохранения


 Это есть.




> как же наша родня


 Наплевать.




> дом


 а что с ним? Родня перегрызётся между собой, но как-то да поделит.




> жизнь, к которым мы так привыкли?


 НЕ привыкли.




> А где же стремление обустроить свою жизнь и наслаждаться ею?


 Стремление наслаждаться есть, а наслаждения нет.



> Неужели несчастья так затуманивают голову, что человек решается наложить на себя руки?


 Это вопрос?



> Человек, чтобы стать действительно человеком, человеком с большой буквы должен пройти огонь воду и медные трубы.


 В долги меня вгонять решил?



> человек не познает всех ее радостей, лишь из за того, что познал боль?


 А оно надо непременно ВСЕ радости? В обмен на ВСЮ боль? Оно того не стоит, боль всегда больше.



> Кому в голову придет повеситься из за того, что бросил парень? Из за того что из института турнули. С мамой поссорился. Да мало ли что ?


 А ради чего стоит жить? И если всего этого нет?

----------


## мутный тип

Мотивация лиш одна, за****ло все, жизнь и не цветная и не черная, она серая и безпонтовая

----------


## Winter

Бестолковый спор выходит. На любую вещь всегда есть как минимум две точки зрения, тем более на вещи (вроде как) спорные, вроде самоубийства. Что подходит для вас, не подойдет для нас. И терапия тут не поможет. Суицидальность не нужно лечить, это не болезнь. Это система взглядов.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Суицидальность не нужно лечить, это не болезнь. Это система взглядов.


 Согласен.

----------


## wiki

Ой,блин,Гюнер, у тебя прямо мания величия!))) В чём гениальность выражается??

----------


## wiki

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))) ну ты и отжог. И кто сказал,что ложь, а что правда в реале? Может быть что для одного ложь, для другого правда и наоборот)))

----------


## wiki

Ты хотя бы знаешь,что такое понятие гениальность????? Вот ссылка,почитай:http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%E5%...ED%EE%F1%F2%FC ты что подходишь под это описание??? Если да,то тогда позволь полюбопытствовать,что именно ты изобрёл???

----------

